# SHOP IN MONTREAL



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)

for your interior in the nord-east call 514-727-7330 ask Frank or Don Beto n.y. ,quebec,ontario,ottawa........ 514 602 6394

fast,good priced,lot of choices


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Nov 26 2006, 07:13 PM~6640447
> *for your interior in the nord-east call 514-727-7330 ask Frank or Don Beto  n.y. ,quebec,ontario,ottawa........ 514 602 6394
> 
> fast,good priced,lot of choices
> *


Post up your work bro, i know its bad ass but these guys need to know! :biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 27 2006, 08:43 AM~6643728
> *Post up your work bro, i know its bad ass but these guys need to know! :biggrin:
> *


Yep I want to see! :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Ballpark price on two-tone (tan/white) vinyl front and rear bench for my 71 Parisienne? Tan outer, white tuck inserts, white piping. They are straight benches - no split, no fold, no armrests. Nice and easy! I can drop off and pick up. I am in Ottawa...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

????$$$$$????


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

VARIES????


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Guess I'll have to call them when I have time...


----------



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Nov 28 2006, 12:43 PM~6652562
> *Ballpark price on two-tone (tan/white) vinyl front and rear bench for my 71 Parisienne?  Tan outer, white tuck inserts, white piping.  They are straight benches - no split, no fold, no armrests.  Nice and easy!  I can drop off and pick up.  I am in Ottawa...
> *


in high quality vinyl for front and back bench 2 tone ... u drop and pick up 800$


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

My fleet interior in ultrasuede done by Beto and Pancho...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Dec 6 2006, 05:45 PM~6709468
> *in high quality vinyl for front and back bench 2 tone ... u drop and pick up 800$
> *


800$usd around there or 1100$ can


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Dec 6 2006, 08:30 PM~6709765
> *800$usd  around there or 1100$ can
> *


I guess I better pay in US!

Date: 800 in US dollars (noon) equals: Exchange rate: 
13 Dec 2006 923.60 Canadian dollars 1.1545 (0.8662)


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Dec 12 2006, 08:07 PM~6749736
> *
> *


MY INTERIORS LOOKIN HELLA SWEET FOKKERS!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 18 2006, 10:07 PM~6782701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

the suede looks good and the tweed looks nice too, even though i hate tweed! when you do the pleats or whatever they're called, when you make those lines/creases, is it just cut foam? how do you do that? and where/how much was the suede in the first pictures? i'm trying to learn a little bit about upholstery before i jump into a project unprepared... nice work!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Dec 6 2006, 08:30 PM~6709765
> *800$usd  around there or 1100$ can
> *


DAMN I MIGHT HAVE TO REDO MY SHIT NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 20 2006, 01:25 PM~6791585
> *DAMN I MIGHT HAVE TO REDO MY SHIT NOW!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 22 2006, 12:46 PM~6804581
> *
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

fo sho!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Dec 12 2006, 08:07 PM~6749736
> *
> *


DAMN MAYHEM LOOKS LIKE HE NEEDS A NEEDS A CIGARETTE AFTER BUSTING A NUT OVER HIS SEATS! WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 26 2006, 08:34 PM~6831257
> *DAMN MAYHEM LOOKS LIKE HE NEEDS A NEEDS A CIGARETTE AFTER BUSTING A NUT OVER HIS SEATS! WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


I HAD A PACK OF SIGS NIKKAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

Fuck.
If I had known you guys started doing interiors like that I would have brought my Town car to get the headliner re-done!

How much to redo my headliner, sunroof cover, and shades? If I have the material?
And time is not an issue...I'm in no rush!
PM me if you want!


----------



## 19PANCHO59 (Oct 29, 2006)

do you have any pic of those pieces???


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:37 AM~6890929
> *Fuck.
> If I had known you guys started doing interiors like that I would have brought my Town car to get the headliner re-done!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

who on here can i talk to about getting my interior done? im in ontario


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

UP UP AND AGAIN


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:loco::loco::loco::loco::loco:::loco::loco::loco:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

NICE WORK


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Mar 18 2007, 09:43 PM~7502729
> *NICE WORK
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 25 2007, 08:21 PM~7085338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2007, 11:59 AM~7684475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 25 2007, 08:59 AM~7768613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

they do roof to :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for Don Beto...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

*t t t*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 24 2007, 11:08 AM~7969949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WAHAHAHAHAHA LARDY!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 19PANCHO59_@Nov 26 2006, 08:13 PM~6640447
> *for your interior in the nord-east call 514-727-7330 ask Frank or Don Beto  n.y. ,quebec,ontario,ottawa........ 514 602 6394
> 
> fast,good priced,lot of choices
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=63a8504


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 10:33 AM~8624802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bah


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

damn on page 4 :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t for humberto :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

damn on page 3 :angry: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i need the foam backed fabric for my headliner


----------

